# South Pine River



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am REALLY confused right now as to where the south piner river is ? 
I was always under the assumption that it was freshwater, but reading through the trip reports i'm finding that there is flathead and bream in there ... :?

If anyone could shed some light on this it would be much appreciated .

Cheers,
jondogg


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi jondogg, South Pine River enters the North PIne opposite Castle Hill & only just West of the Bruce Highway. Upstream it goes just behind Strathpine shopping centre and flows under Gympie road just to the West of St Pauls School. It the goes under South Pine Rd at Cash's Crossing at Albany Cree/ Eatons Hill. Some where between the last 2 it becomes fresh. It continues to the West & goes North of Samford towards Mt Glorious. It becomes only small pockets West of Eatons Hill. I haven't found too many places you can puta kayk in & paddle very far.


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, i've fished there and haven't even known it :lol: 
I used to think that was just a little river that came off the north pine, cheers for your help mate


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

FishinRod said:


> South Pine River enters the North PIne opposite Castle Hill .


Warning: Moving Off topic

Hey FishinRod, Your descripition of the location of the mouth of the SPR is spot on, but I have always referred to Castle Hill as a stretch of river well upstream where the river bends to run down to the stinky wall, it is the very back corner of the Castle Hill estate and has a couple of very large houses on the hill overlooking the riverbend, hence the name. This a very popular location when the banana prawns are running and returns very good catches for switched on castnetters who know that the prawns don't just hang out at the highway bridges where all the puntersdriving home see the sheep throw their nets ;-) .

This is just my interpretation based on my knowledge of the river and its colloquial location names after fishing it for many years. You may call these areas different names, but I thought this info might be important for newbies trying to find their way around these systems based on reports referring to locations like this.

Kev


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Kev,

I haven't heard of that section of the river you mentioned as being called Caslte Hill. SPR comes into the NPR opposite the newer section of Castle Hill estate - the section closest to the Bruce Highway. I haven't fished any of that area unfortunately.


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Another off topic question... Have you ever explored up Bald Hills Creek ? is there much up there ?


----------



## andrewyakfisherman (Oct 5, 2010)

jondogg said:


> Another off topic question... Have you ever explored up Bald Hills Creek ? is there much up there ?


yeah 8) seedy smile


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's get pedantic here. South Pine River enters the Pine River opposite Riverwood estate. Castle Hill is slightly further upstream. 
You can launch the yak at the very end of Pine River Drive. 
Coming from the south after crossing the Pine River take the Murrumba Downs / Kallangur turn off then turn left into Dohles Rocks road, then at the first traffic lights (about 200 metres up the road) turn left again into Castle Hill Drive and left again at the first roundabout. You're now in Pine Rivers Drive. At the very end of it there's a car parking area and a bit of a beach (or what's left of it after the floods) where you can launch. The South Pine River mouth is straight across from your launch spot. There's also a boat ramp of sorts behind the Strathpine shopping centre. Go about 6-700 metres up Learmonth St on the north side of the shopping mall and you'll come to a park on the right side. There's a ramp down the back of this park straight into the South Pine. Don't leave valuables in your car here.

Bald Hills creek is fishable. Beware though. About 2.5 km up the creek it widens out and turns right. The channel from here up past what looks like a bird watching hut on the western bank (right bank heading upstream) is very narrow & you can get trapped at low tide.
Cheers


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

> As a kid I used to walk the bank with my dog and wade the mud into bald hills creek


I can go with ya on that one, couple of mates and myself thought we could walk down the mouth of the creek from Brighton Park, anyway, about halfway there it ends up being a walk through knee deep mud :lol: :lol: 
Lots of soldier crabs on the banks though, may be a prime spot for whiting ?

Cheers,
jondogg


----------

